# Ted - Jetzt auf bayerisch - 5 Szenen neu vertont - Anschauen und mitlachen!



## PCGamesRedaktion (4. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ted - Jetzt auf bayerisch - 5 Szenen neu vertont - Anschauen und mitlachen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ted - Jetzt auf bayerisch - 5 Szenen neu vertont - Anschauen und mitlachen!


----------



## Homeboy25 (4. September 2012)

zu geil!

aber ein dialog ist doppelt in dem Trailer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Cool ! 

Aber haben die jetzt wirklich nur Ted extra neu vertont ?! Ich dachte es würde den gesamten Film mitsamt allen Sprechrollen betreffen.


----------



## UthaSnake (4. September 2012)

Geile Aktion 
norddeutsch oder sächsisch wär auch mal interessant =D


----------



## Spassbremse (4. September 2012)

Bin ich der Einzige, der das überhaupt nicht witzig findet? 

Zumal das nur pseudobayrisch ist, was der Bär da von sich gibt...


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Zumal das nur pseudobayrisch ist, was der Bär da von sich gibt...


Das ist immer das Schlimmste: Falsche Dialekte in Filmen. 
Ich könnte jedes Mal abkotzen, wenn in irgendwelchen Filmen, Serien oder Comedy-Shows Leute so tun, als ob sie berlinern. 
Das tut meistens im Ohr weh, weil es sich so falsch anhört.

EDIT:
Ich finds btw auch schwer unlustig. Aber evtl muss man ja den Film kennen?!^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der das überhaupt nicht witzig findet?
> 
> Zumal das nur pseudobayrisch ist, was der Bär da von sich gibt...


 Ach, du Süd-Deutscher hast doch nur keinen Humor...


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2012)

nicht unbedingt das Bayrisch ist witzig, sondern eher überhaupt der Streifen


----------



## Spassbremse (4. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt das Bayrisch ist witzig, sondern eher überhaupt der Streifen



Nicht meine Art von Humor.


----------



## Sumpfling (4. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der das überhaupt nicht witzig findet?


 Nö
der kram ist nicht wirklich komisch


----------



## legion333 (4. September 2012)

Als ich die Werbung sah, dachte ich das ist wieder son Scheissfilm für pubertierende Jugendliche (wo ich (leider) auch dazugehöre... aber _so_ bin ich ja nicht) ist....
dieser Eindruck hat sich dann auch bestätigt....
Ich kann über sowas nicht lachen, ist schon eher peinlich...
genau wie "xy movie" "zohan/borat/whatever"...


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ich finds btw auch schwer unlustig. Aber evtl muss man ja den Film kennen?!^^


 
Ja, das ist absolut unlustig. Aber wenigstens lohnen sich die paar Minuten hier wegen Mila Kunis


----------



## lenymo (4. September 2012)

Hmmmm, der eigentliche Film könnte vielleicht ganz witzig sein, aber diese Dialekt-Synchro haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. September 2012)

Hooo we got a Spambot here  

BTW: Ich finds auch unlustig.... und der letzte Dialog ist doppelt.

Die Szenen sind schon im Original eher mau.


----------



## dth-alien (10. September 2012)

Oh man hört sich das ******* an.


----------

